# Help. Trying to add lighting to craftsman snowblower OHSK60



## evanej2 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a late 90’s craftsman snowblower model 536888400 that I’ve been researching how to add a flywheel and stator combo for lighting. I know that this motor is similarly to an OHH60 motor which there is a magnet flywheel 611235 that fits this motor? I don’t want to start ordering parts without more information and I would be very grateful for any help or direction.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

unless you are into the project for fun and not necessity.......look at mounting cheap , battery powered leds. im on the third year of using them and still on the same "bunny" batteries. more than enough light on the cheap !!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

This happens to be from a 10 HP, but it should give you an idea what you'd have to look for. After changing the parts you'd have to retime the engine also to align it for the opening and closing of the points is at the right setting.

To find the right parts would be difficult at best. Better to (as suggested) find a battery powered light that will fit your situation. Other option would be to find an engine with a stator already on it for lighting.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

I know it's a "boring" suggestion, and repeating it. But some good battery powered lights are cheaper, and easier, than buying a bunch of parts for this engine. When I was looking at adding lights to one of my Tecumseh machines, I want to say the flywheel and alternator were going to be around $100, maybe more. 

I have a nice rechargeable headlamp, $30, and I use it for a lot of other things too. It of course aims where you're looking, unlike a tractor-mounted light, which can be nice. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013COPT6K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

On my lawn tractor, I added 3 of Harbor Freight's LED lights to the front, as supplemental headlights. They look kinda funny, but they actually work quite well: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/27-led-portable-worklight-flashlight-67227.html

You could mount 2 of those on the top of your bucket for $8 plus something to act as brackets. 

For the blower I was working on, I actually had an identical Tecumseh HMSK80 engine that was equipped for a light, so I swapped their flywheels and moved the alternator to the target machine. So it just ended up costing me some time. But spending maybe $100 and moving the parts around (removing flywheels can be a little tricky) just to get lights would get me to consider my other options. 

If you definitely want to power them from the engine, if we assume the flywheel is $100 (from looking on eBay), plus maybe $30-40 for the alternator, you might even consider whether you could just swap the entire engine to one equipped for lights.


----------

